# Spanish goats from Split Hoof Ranch



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I need to look into getting a buck...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I love that big black buck


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Nubian. He has been a great herd sire & produced alot of great kids.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If he was around here I wouldn't hesitate to breed him to my dairy does. I think that would make a nice all purpose cross.


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

The thing about the Spanish is that they really increase parasite resistance & there mothering abilities are 2nd to none.


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Where are you from? I am just South of Okc., Ok. Trying to add that to my profile but have been unable to.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

kccjer said:


> I need to look into getting a buck...


Yes, I was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

We should have 20 or so nice billy kids to pick from this spring. Expecting 200 kids total in Jan & Feb of 2014.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in NW Kansas so it's a good distance down there....bout 6 hours or so... What price range are we looking at?


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Nannies run 215 @ 6 months or older.
Billies anywhere from 300-600.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That isnt bad. I am in north central arkansas about a 4 hour drive from the oklahoma border


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That black buck sure is handsome! Nice looking goats. :thumb:


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks. It has been tough getting them but very well worth it.


----------

